# Big Brother



## Theriot (Aug 17, 2012)

With the story about the prepper being but on the no fly list and governments Internet monitoring, do you think this forum is under big brothers viewing list?


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Everything is under big brothers viewing list.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Agreed. I make it a point not to say anything on here (and anywhere online) I wouldn't say in the ticket line of an airport.


----------



## Erick3758 (Aug 9, 2011)

I would not surprise me.it does not bother me if it is.a lot of us just use it a another educational tool.


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

And pretty soon the THOUGHT POLICE will be watching us as well!
IMHO
L8R RR


----------



## Erick3758 (Aug 9, 2011)

Government is a very broad range of people and different branches.i believe some actually want Americans to not be totally dependent on the services America offers daily.i think homeland security watches all kinds of stuff ,looking for the next Timothy mcveigh.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Even if Big Brother is watching, prepthink is not a crime.

Another member of this forum says she sometimes smiles and waves up at the sky or off into the woods, just in case the satellites or whatever are watching. I always get a chuckle when I think about that.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 17, 2012)

I found myself one day reading pages from DHS and FEMA website and I started to wonder if they were monitoring their own site.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

It all boils down to controls.

Who controls who? A father controls the mother. A mother controls a child. A boss controls a father. An investor controls a boss. A provincial employee controls an investor. 


A computer controls us all. That computer is a system and that system is what keeps us enslaved. That system is known as the Matrix. :eyebulge:


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

NaeKid said:


> It all boils down to controls.
> 
> Who controls who? A father controls the mother. A mother controls a child. A boss controls a father. An investor controls a boss. A provincial employee controls an investor.
> 
> A computer controls us all. That computer is a system and that system is what keeps us enslaved. That system is known as the Matrix. :eyebulge:


Neo-Kid.....:ignore:

Jimmy


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Jimmy24 said:


> Neo-Kid.....:ignore:
> 
> Jimmy


Neo is one person, Kid is another who believes that Neo saved him, but, Neo tells Kid that he saved himself. Kid, in the end saved Neo by saving Zion so that Neo could save the Matrix and Zion from Agent Smith :laugh:


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

No, we are not monitoring you or your internet activity. You are free to openly discussion your feelings on government and social issues. Your anonymity is secure. We are just a regular forum member such as yourself. We will verify that with this statement; we do not always agree with the governments position on any given topic or decision. See, we are one of you. Continue to post in this forum unabated. We will now return you to your regularly scheduled forum.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 17, 2012)

DSH if you are watching here are a few new terms you should be watching for. We're here to help, and vote for me. These are the people you should be investigating. When the people are under more surveillance then the people makes the laws and put themselves above the law there is something wrong.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Theriot said:


> DSH if you are watching here are a few new terms you should be watching for. We're here to help, and vote for me. These are the people you should be investigating. When the people are under more surveillance then the people makes the laws and put themselves above the law there is something wrong.


I agree, DiSH is the route of all trouble. Since DiSH took away the AMC channel, I can't see Walking Dead or Breaking Bad


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

You caught me! I have to 'fess up even though it will mean I will be exterminated by the planners of the New World Order who forced me to infiltrate this subversive site. All of you who own weapons of higher caliber than a bb gun will have those confiscated and your subscriptions to Guns and Ammo magazine terminated. Conservatives are not allowed to have over 3 days worth of food or water rations stockpiled in order that you will be the first to die when the PTB initiate their long-planned conspiracy. I'm giving you warning in ample time to vote straight Democrat in the next election and convert to Islam before all the Bibles are confiscated and maybe, just maybe, your lives will be spared. Please don't blame me, the liberals brainwashed me into thinking their agenda was actually GOOD for America and you can thank Bobbb for forcing me to see things his way, that liberals are 100% to blame for every ill that has befallen this country in the last 50 years.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

RoadRash said:


> And pretty soon the THOUGHT POLICE will be watching us as well!
> IMHO
> L8R RR


Thought Police... I see you're married too.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> No, we are not monitoring you or your internet activity. You are free to openly discussion your feelings on government and social issues. Your anonymity is secure. We are just a regular forum member such as yourself. We will verify that with this statement; we do not always agree with the governments position on any given topic or decision. See, we are one of you. Continue to post in this forum unabated. We will now return you to your regularly scheduled forum.


Ack! *runs away*

*Choice is an illusion, created between those with power, and those without. -The Merovingian.*


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

I figured I would be put on " the list" if I joined NRA. 

I figured I would be put on " the list" if I flew a "Don't tread on me" flag in my front yard. 

I figured I would be put on " the list" if I bought that AR 

I debate for a while to what the political correct thing would be.

So I became a life member of the NRA, ran the yellow flag up and bought 2 ARs.


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

TheLazyL said:


> I figured I would be put on " the list" if I joined NRA.
> 
> I figured I would be put on " the list" if I flew a "Don't tread on me" flag in my front yard.
> 
> ...


Oh yes, buddy, you are definitely on the list for not patronizing any hotels recently....how do you expect our consumer culture to flourish without EVERYONE'S support?


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

And Sentry, you're not exempt either, no, not by a long shot...telling ghost stories and making folks believe in the supernatural...sorry!


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

And getting back to you Bobbb, I was able to negotiate a lighter sentence for you with the PTB...I talked them into showing leniency IF you promise to shorten your posts here to only a couple paragraphs each...George Soros in particular claimed the long posts caused him to sleep most of the day preventing him from thinking of more ways to destroy the planet...


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> And Sentry, you're not exempt either, no, not by a long shot...telling ghost stories and making folks believe in the supernatural...sorry!


That was just disinformation to figure out who the occult members and witches are on the forum so I can turn them in to the 700 Club, which we all know is really just the covert enforcement wing of the Illuminati.


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

TheLazyL said:


> Thought Police... I see you're married too.


Close enough to it common law shacked up living in sin whatever you call it!!
Scary when they look at ya a warn you don't even think of saying guess what I still do....
L8R RR


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> That was just disinformation to figure out who the occult members and witches are on the forum so I can turn them in to the 700 Club, which we all know is really just the covert enforcement wing of the Illuminati.


OK then, you're off the list!


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

I don't have a doubt that this forum is monitored but then so is every other forum. NSA computers scour the web, pull in all the text, run it through word and context analysis, and then filter and store any comments which meet their criteria for concern. The programs probably lock onto a user who makes a lot of posts which trigger the programmed alerts and archive his postings so that if in the future he writes something that pushes the program to send his writing to a human analyst, the analyst has a background on the history and context of what is before him.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

db2469 said:


> And getting back to you Bobbb, I was able to negotiate a lighter sentence for you with the PTB...I talked them into showing leniency IF you promise to shorten your posts here to only a couple paragraphs each...George Soros in particular claimed the long posts caused him to sleep most of the day preventing him from thinking of more ways to destroy the planet...


Well, Bobbb, looks like we owe you a great big Thank You...converting db to conservatism AND keeping Soros from taking over the world...! :congrat: :kiss:


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

PrepN4Good said:


> Well, Bobbb, looks like we owe you a great big Thank You...converting db to conservatism AND keeping Soros from taking over the world...! :congrat: :kiss:


Wait a minute! I was writing tongue-in-cheek or satire or sarcasm......but the part about Soros is true..


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> No, we are not monitoring you or your internet activity. You are free to openly discussion your feelings on government and social issues. Your anonymity is secure. We are just a regular forum member such as yourself. We will verify that with this statement; we do not always agree with the governments position on any given topic or decision. See, we are one of you. Continue to post in this forum unabated. We will now return you to your regularly scheduled forum.


BTW Mr. Normal thread poster that is not monitoring my every internet activity, my electric can opener actually broke this weekend so I'm going to need that can opening assistant sooner than anticipated.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

10-4. I just have to shave him and get his fur bikini and parachute on. Then I will airdrop him in during the next aerial surveillance flight over your house.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

:laugh:

Y'all are so funny!!!

This thread made me 'like' an Obama page on FB just in case.


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

DJgang said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Y'all are so funny!!!
> 
> This thread made me 'like' an Obama page on FB just in case.


Then our job here is done!


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> 10-4. I just have to shave him and get his fur bikini and parachute on. Then I will airdrop him in during the next aerial surveillance flight over your house.


Ummm..."fur bikini"...? :scratch:

db! You're not recanting on us, are ya...?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Ummm..."fur bikini"...?


From another thread where valannb22 said she keeps one in her BOB. I believe she will be posting a pic later today.


----------

